# cv joint cause of noise?



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

Here's my story... A few weeks back I posted about most common oil leaks and someone mentioned if on wheel may be cv boot... Well i just noticed today the boot on drivers side is ripped pretty badly. and probably in the last few days whenever i start out in first gear i hear kind of an audible vibration. (not really a ping or knock) --- sounds like its coming from up front...

my question is == Is it possible that a failing cv joint would be causing that vibration noise? If not what else could that noise be from? 

It does not make this noise in any other gear but first


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

try doing a higher speed and let off the gas and see if u feel a vibration or hear a thumping. if the boot has been ripped for a while ur gonna eventually need a new half shaft so u might as well do it now and see if it solves yer problem.


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

when i had this problem (cv joint) id hear a klunking noise as i woud TURN and accelerate.... it would be louder as i woud turn/accelerate more... my 2....


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

i dont hear any noise when i'm turning yet.. i'll try that hks20det


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

is it possible for the grease to somehow leak out through the sides of the boot without it being cracked or ripped? i believe i have a bad cv joint on my driver side cause i get the symptoms listed in this thread. i hear more of a creaking noise when i accelerate, but in cold starts, there sometimes is a clunk. i get noises when i turn the steering wheel as well. sounds like its a prematurely broken cv joint.

is there anyway to replace the joint itself, or am i just going to have to replace the entire halfshaft (axle)? thanks.


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

well went to pepboys yesterday (cheapest place in town at $173) -- Had the drivers side halfshaft replaced and i still get that noise... so i figure just to be on the safe side next paycheck i'm gonna replace the other (passenger side) halfshaft.. and see how that goes.... from there if still there I will start looking into shocks struts and so on...


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

as dumb as it sounds.... check and make sure your lugs are tightened, bro....


----------

